# My Pursuit For Admission Into BDS In Pakistan



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey everyone. I graduated high school in the United States a couple weeks ago, and am planning on going to Pakistan for BDS. In this thread I will discuss everything I'm gonna do to get admission into BDS. I want this to work as an outline for current and future students on the whole procedure of getting into BDS. Ohh and all you planning on going into MBBS I hope this helps too, because the procedure is the same.


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

June 13 2007.

I was planning on going to Pakistan earlier in June but my school cant get me my transcripts till the 25th.

So I got my ticket to Pakistan for the 30th of this month. Till then I started little things to start the whole process.

1. I printed out application forms for the IBCC and for Government Medical Colleges in Punjab application. I started filling out most of the information that I knew.

2. I made a list of things I will need for my applications such as my parents National Identity card copies, passport copies, passport size pictures etc.

Since I dont know how long the IBCC will take to convert my grades(some say one week, some say one month).The first thing I hope to do is submit my stuff to the IBCC. 

Oh and for personal needs:
-Today I purchased an refurbished Silver 4 GB Ipod Nano. Brand New is $199, while the refubished is only $129 at Apple.com and comes with a year warranty. I also bought a Maxell extended battery for the Ipod, Just throw in 4 AA batteries and it charges it...Great for the long plane ride!

Apple Store's Refurbished Items: The Apple Store (U.S.) - Special Deals
Maxell Battery Ipod Charger:Amazon.com: Maxell iPod Backup Battery Pack: Electronics
IBCC: Welcome to Inter Board Committee of Chairman
Higher Education Commission (Govt Colleges in Punjab):Higher Education Commission Pakistan


----------



## Bushi (Apr 24, 2007)

hey 

****GOOD LUCK .. INSHALLAH .. i hope everthing goes smoothly for u ********

2 weeks left! 

n wat a great idea.... to share ur experience!


ohh yeh IPOD is the best thing even invented!!!!!

i lub my ipod... lol :happy:


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

im going to apply for the medical, this year and hey im also leaving for pakistan on june 30.th

and im also looking for what i have to take with me... 

So, lets hope everything solves out for us.


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

kool wasan have fun at pakistan while your at it too man! tell me all about it when you get back aight have fun peace!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Ohh cool Zuna we are leaving on the same date...well we already discussed what we may need, so wish you all the best..

Thanks Medstudent786, I will let you know how my whole admission procedure went...

Well I got 6 days till I'm leaving, so I just plan on relaxing, Chillin with friends and just HAVING FUN!

I will update this thread as soon as a reach Pakistan and start the IBCC procedure.


----------



## Zuna (May 30, 2007)

same to you...

and thanks.... Hopes for the best


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

July 15th. 

Day 15 in Pakistan. Sorry for the late reply, but in Pakistan things dont always work out the way you want them to. I still haven't submitted my IBCC because my family is being sorta lazy, but I've been on their back so they said they will submit them this week. I have been researching many schools here, but have not made any calls yet. Today is Sunday so nothing can happen today, so tomorrow is gonna be a info collection day. I went to Nishtar Medical College but it was a Sunday and I couldnt get any info that day. Pakistan has been alot of fun, but the heat is really bad! I dont wonna scare anyone but without AC you wouldn't be able to survive.

I will keep you all updated!


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

heyy wassann where u at man?? how is the process going?? having fun w/ibcc people? hahaaha i know...there a pain in reare #laugh


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Med student 786 said:


> heyy wassann where u at man?? how is the process going?? having fun w/ibcc people? hahaaha i know...there a pain in reare #laugh


Man im just chillin in the P.K!! haha, everythings good, Im going to Lahore on Monday to get my grades converted and to check out schools. Will give you the whole report when I have some info...


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

FINALLY HAVE SOME NEWS!

So I went on a trip to Lahore and Islamabad to start my IBCC process and check out colleges. 

IBCC: I submitted all my documents and I chose the urgent process which takes 3 days instead of 15. I submitted my documents, and it took them 3 business days and when i went to pick up my stuff, i was praying hoping i got some good marks, and all they gave me was some letter saying that i passed highschool from the united states, and i meet Pre Medical FSC requirements. They said i wont get any marks until my school in the states verifies all my documents. So they sent a letter to my high school asking them to verify everything. The people in the IBCC office in Lahore are extremely rude and dont give a s**t. Two guys are sitting behind a glass counter, when ever you ask them a question they act like they dont hear you, then you start bad mouthing them then they will actually look you way. then they will vaguely answer your question.

Then I checked out two dental colleges. Marghala Institute of Sciences, and Lahore Medical and Dental college.

Lahore Medical Dental College:

Located on "nehar" road, about 30 mins away from main Lahore. I really liked the place. Every room had an AC in it, and the atmosphere was quite modern compared to more govt institutions. Hostels are great, AC's are allowed, 6500 RS per month if you wonna share a room, and 8500 RS a month for an individual room. 3500 RS per month for AC. Sorta pricey but they are really nice and in dollars its not much at all. Room comes furnished with a bed and desk. No attached bathrooms, but the community bathrooms were clean and had tiles in them. 

Marghala Medical College. Located in Bahria town Rawalpindi. let me start by saying. DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT GOING HERE! So this place is a plaza kinda house in a residential area, and this isnt the Bahria town you see on tv with fountains and huge roads, rawalpindis bahria town is disgusting. so i met with some admissions guy in a NON AC office, and he gave me some info. I asked do any foriegners come here? hes like YES many from middle east and ect. and im like what about from north america, hes like yes we had one female student from canada who graduated last year. he said this proudly. I think we all know that any decent med school will have more than one person from north america. Then there are no boys hostels, only girls. the signs on top of doors were made out of computer paper and cheap Word Art. The man also claimed this place was PMDC approved. In my eyes i dont think its gonna stay approved for long...

Final Thoughts: I really liked Lahore Medical and Dental College, The person to get info on admissions was not there when i visited. so im gonna get more info by calling this week.

Any questions? feel free to ask.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Hey Wasan, If you don't mind and have time, check out other medical colleges as well...such as King Edward, AIMC since you are in or near Lahore and post your reviews. This would help other people like me, who have not yet gotten the chance to go to Pakistan and visit the colleges before admission. Would you be able to tell us about the college and its surrounding environment...that would be really nice. Great job by the way for reviewing these BDS colleges and I hope you get things done faster and GOOD LUCK with the IBCC...!


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

hey yaaa wasan ask lahore medical dental college how much the fee is..and also if you can ask what the requirements are to apply? thanks buddy


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Junnat, sorry I'm back from my big tour, but I might go back to straighten up things with the IBCC... I did drive past De'Mont Dental College, the hostels are disgusting, they are in Anarkali, its like the ghetto of Lahore from my perspective. 

Medstudent 786, I couldnt get any info on the tution fees, I will have my father call them to get all the info, because when ever I called they would tell me no one is here who can give you any information, and they never took me seriously. Once I get all that information I will post it.


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

It's okay Wasan, no worries. It's true that the IBCC doesn't take you seriously, you have to get your parents or family members to talk to them and ask questions...I never called them and neither do I intend to. From what i have noticed and read the more you talk to them and ask questions the more careless they get; it's like they like to hide information from you!! I have gotten this far by researching on the web and especially here on this site; this site was the most usefull...HATS OFF TO RIZWAN...the dude is going to go far in life. Good Luck!


----------



## Med student 786 (Aug 13, 2006)

oo itz kool wasan


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

Junnat said:


> It's okay Wasan, no worries. It's true that the IBCC doesn't take you seriously, you have to get your parents or family members to talk to them and ask questions...I never called them and neither do I intend to. From what i have noticed and read the more you talk to them and ask questions the more careless they get; it's like they like to hide information from you!! I have gotten this far by researching on the web and especially here on this site; this site was the most usefull...HATS OFF TO RIZWAN...the dude is going to go far in life. Good Luck!


I forgot to mention Rehan's name, so HATS OFF TO REHAN as well...this dude will go far in life too!!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey everyone! Sorry for the late post, but after a long time of considering my options and looking at the difference between schooling in Pakistan and the States, I decided on studying in the States. My view is that in the States, you just have to follow the system and work hard, and there is no goal too hard to reach. In Pakistan you have vivas, annual exams, all that stuff we are not used coming from a US. Well thats all folks! I will keep you all updated in my Pre-Dental studies.


----------



## Saira (Feb 26, 2007)

Good for you Wasan. I think thats a really mature decision, only you know what kind of environment you can throw yourself in. And think of it this way you are sooooooooooo lucky to be able to study in the US anyway, and hopefully when you qualify in the states you can literally work anywhere in the world with far less complications. Good luck #happy


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Saira said:


> Good for you Wasan. I think thats a really mature decision, only you know what kind of environment you can throw yourself in. And think of it this way you are sooooooooooo lucky to be able to study in the US anyway, and hopefully when you qualify in the states you can literally work anywhere in the world with far less complications. Good luck #happy


Thanks Saira! I wish you all the best!!!!!!:happy:


----------



## Junnat (May 2, 2007)

GOOD LUCK WASAN...I am sorry things didn't work out in Pakistan but I am sure Allah has other plans for you. Okay so best of luck and Ramadan Mubarak!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Junnat said:


> GOOD LUCK WASAN...I am sorry things didn't work out in Pakistan but I am sure Allah has other plans for you. Okay so best of luck and Ramadan Mubarak!


Thanks Junnat! Best of luck to you! and a belated Ramadan Mubarak!


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

hey wasan,did nt u check colleges at karachi,by the way wot is chi???
i m doing pre-bds from fatima jinnah dental college.and u???


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Nadia! I didnt check out any colleges in the Karachi, because it was not a city of my choice...

Why are you doing Pre-BDS, arent you allowed to go directly to BDS?
Fatima Jinnah seems like a good place, especially with the semester system. 
By the way, were the requirements the same for enterance into Pre-BDS as BDS?

Im doing Pre-Dentistry here. In the States you do a 4 year bachelors before entering Dental school and then you do a 4 year DDS.

and Chi is the slang for Chicago.


----------



## nadia anwer (Apr 13, 2007)

Wasanbaloch said:


> Hey Nadia! I didnt check out any colleges in the Karachi, because it was not a city of my choice...
> 
> Why are you doing Pre-BDS, arent you allowed to go directly to BDS?
> Fatima Jinnah seems like a good place, especially with the semester system.
> ...


 




well pre-bds is just a nine month course after which i will join bds.in jan,i will have my bds classes.after 4 year,i hv planned to go back to saudi arabia for post graduation in orthodontics.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

hi! can anyone fill me in with what exams we have to take once we come back to US and what are the chances that we will have a good dental career in US with foreign degree. thanx!


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Yeah I wrote a write up on this topic in "Becoming a dentist from a non accredited US-CA School and Coming back to the States."...read the whole thread...I put in some great links to check out...If you have any other questions just ask...I have highly researched this topic...


----------



## Wasanbaloch (Apr 4, 2006)

Just go to the main Dental section page, and scroll down, you will see a thread with that title.


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

thank you


----------

